

Tell HN: Please make this - hpvic03

I want a plugin to Gmail that will automatically re-send an email if no response is received after a few days. I would pay for this.<p>It seems nowadays that about half of people only respond to the second email you send them, so this would be a huge time-saver.
======
pook
<http://www.followup.cc/faq.php> looks like it'll work, but not for in-browser
use.

Edit: <http://mail.google.com/mail/help/autopilot/index.html> if only...

Edit2: this may be what exactly what you're looking for:
[http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/create-an-automatic-email-
respo...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/create-an-automatic-email-response-
with-gmails-new-filter/)

------
mdoerschlag
You could set a FollowUp.cc reminder on your emails in the Bcc field, and then
it would remind you to FollowUp with them (or set up a filter to automatically
Cc or Bcc FollowUp), but to automatically send on your befhalf, any software
would need access to your inbox. Not sure if you're willing to give that info
out.

